# Hey all , first time on forum. I have a question?



## Columbus (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome to AT. Its cool to hear your not letting your arm get in the way of bow hunting! as for your question, i havnt seen anything like this but im sure someone else will come along who has.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Steele. Have fun here.  There are other members here on AT in the same situation as you Steele. If you post a question in the General Section I'm sure you'll get some answers.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!    I would try the general forums for your question. I am sure there are others!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

Greetings, and welcome to AT :welcomesign:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------

